# SM Contest



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Alright, we're going to have a contest around here... and we need to think of some ideas...

The winner of the contests will get a free SM membership for 1 year payed by me.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Can already SM's be in it? To renew their membership!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hmmm, no but they can get somthing different IE a free custom wall paper for their computer made by me


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Word i need to become a SM.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Think of some suggestions


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Think of some suggestions


Don't you have some access with AAC?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Ehh barely

besides, if I get hook ups... they are for me LOL


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Ehh barely
> 
> besides, if I get hook ups... they are for me LOL


Fair enough. LOL

:cheers:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I dunno. Graphics contest? I suck at it, but I'm willing to give it a shot, I want to be an SM badly. Very...badly. And I'm broke (girls...Jesus) and my parents aren't high on me giving money for pretty useless stuff


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Alright, how about a guess that player contest? We have brackets and the winner of it all gets the SM


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Meh it's a good idea I guess but everyone has the Internet, look up whatever they want, and a first to answer thing seems kinda unfair considering we're not sitting on our computers all day, unless you have a set time to post a question...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Suggestions guys...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Mock Draft
Offseason Mock
Predict the Mavs moves


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Mock Draft
> Offseason Mock
> Predict the Mavs moves


One of those please that way everyone has a fair chance


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol sucks that the fair ones I suck at...

I guess they're fair, go ahead with one of those.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> *Hmmm, no * but they can get somthing different IE a free custom wall paper for their computer made by me


Booo! NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

What's the difference in a SM and regular member?


----------



## stoble (May 19, 2006)

What is SM?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

If we do the graphics thing let me know, 'cause I'm kinda rusty and I want to get back on it.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

stoble said:


> What is SM?


supporting members(those members that payed $10 to the site)


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

More ideas?


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> More ideas?


Guess JET Terry's contract?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Hmm... Keep'em coming guys


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Guess the number 15th pick


----------

